# picture game



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

alright so I just came up with this picture game,

rules, you have to take a zoomed in pic of an object or a animla, then the members have to guess what it is, the person who guesses what it is gets to show there pic.

ex.-


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

anybody?


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

ok
View attachment 108542


----------



## matc (Jul 31, 2004)

...


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

gvmsrayman said:


> ...


I see nothing?


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

Boba Fett said:


> ok
> View attachment 108542


blue 2007 mustang cobra :rasp: , try harder, take your own pics
[/quote]
nope, keep guessing


----------



## matc (Jul 31, 2004)

...

that's stupid , we all know it's a fuckin mustang except the model so change the pic


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

matc said:


> ok
> View attachment 108542


blue 2007 mustang cobra :rasp: , try harder, take your own pics
[/quote]
nope, keep guessing
[/quote]

it's a mustang cobra right?


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

fender electric guitar?



Boba Fett said:


> ok
> View attachment 108542


blue 2007 mustang cobra :rasp: , try harder, take your own pics
[/quote]
nope, keep guessing
[/quote]

it's a mustang cobra right?
[/quote]
2007 Shelby Mustang GT-500


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

gvmsrayman said:


> ok
> View attachment 108542


blue 2007 mustang cobra :rasp: , try harder, take your own pics
[/quote]
nope, keep guessing
[/quote]

it's a mustang cobra right?
[/quote]
2007 Shelby Mustang GT-500
[/quote]

well it had the cobra emblem, i could post a GTR emblem and say what kind of skyline is it tooo you know :rasp:


----------



## Froogle (Mar 15, 2006)

mustang cobra r cobalt color


----------



## matc (Jul 31, 2004)

yeah fender stratocaster it was easy so I'll find something harder


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

Close Up Game this is just


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

gvmsrayman said:


> Close Up Game this is just


o ray









who's next?


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

ok see if you can guess what this is

( if i can do it right)


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

a reef fish?


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

Trillion said:


> ok see if you can guess what this is
> 
> ( if i can do it right)


it is the trigger fish from one of your tank.









niger i belive


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

this one's hard
View attachment 108547


----------



## matc (Jul 31, 2004)

a fish ?


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

gvmsrayman said:


> this one's hard
> View attachment 108547


A coral from a reef?


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

the side of a reef fish


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

a mandrin?


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

Boba Fett said:


> a mandrin?


yup, you got it


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

gvmsrayman said:


> a mandrin?


yup, you got it
[/quote]

boo yaaaa


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

now its ur turn


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)




----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

a water melon?

and yes it was a niger trigger i thought i zoomed in closer than that damn it


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

Trillion said:


> a water melon?
> 
> and yes it was a niger trigger i thought i zoomed in closer than that damn it


nope not a water mellon :laugh:


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

a cat eye?


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

a siberian tiger?

and my next guess was a manderin :rasp:


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

Trillion said:


> a cat eye?


yes








[/quote]

your turn


----------



## brutusbeefcake (Dec 8, 2004)

ive played this game before!.............. in 3rd grade!!!


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

i cant play this game my zoom sucks on my phone

lol


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

brutusbeefcake said:


> ive played this game before!.............. in 3rd grade!!!


go away buttcake








[/quote]

it's still raymans turn


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

View attachment 108548


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

brutusbeefcake said:


> ive played this game before!.............. in 3rd grade!!!


Damn guy I have been reading alot of negativity comeing from you lately!!!!


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

gvmsrayman said:


> View attachment 108548


hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm, your parakeet in black and white?, cool pic too :nod:


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

a bird, but not a parakeet








the pic is still in play


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

gvmsrayman said:


> a bird, but not a parakeet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cockatoo?


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

close, but no
the begining is Cocka


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

gvmsrayman said:


> close, but no


I'm going to go get some pics, keep playing guys








[/quote]

parakeet?


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

no. the name starts with Cocka


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

gvmsrayman said:


> no. the name starts with Cocka


cockatoo

caockparrot


----------



## matc (Jul 31, 2004)

Don't post pics where you have to be really specefic like which species blabla...like the car and the parakeet...so take a close up of something.


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

heres one



Boba Fett said:


> heres one


woo hoo 3000


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

Tiger Oscar named Oski


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

gvmsrayman said:


> Tiger Oscar named Oski


bingo


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

ok
View attachment 108550


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

gvmsrayman said:


> ok
> View attachment 108550


hmmmmmmmmmmmmm, I wool blanket?


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

no


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Top of a rainbowish hat?

Or a sweater perhaps


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

Blacksunshine420 said:


> Top of a rainbowish hat?
> 
> Or a sweater perhaps


you got it. it was a hat. your turn


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

gvmsrayman said:


> Top of a rainbowish hat?
> 
> Or a sweater perhaps


you got it. it was a hat. your turn
[/quote]

hello Blacksunshine420?, hes not heer right now


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

someone else can go then


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

anybody?


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)




----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

people may just be getting pics now so we can wait


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

Boba Fett said:


> people may just be getting pics now so we can wait


hi ray nobody's here right now huh


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

I'm here. Try this one..


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

a computer?


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

Blacksunshine420 said:


> I'm here. Try this one..


wow, ummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm........................................

is it plastic at least


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

mmm Plastic yes.. its made of.

A computer not exactly


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

I have no clue what it is then. check out my new display name and location.


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

I-AM-OSAMA said:


> a dildo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

the right track on you were. Give up do not.


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

hmmmmmmmmmm, is it a eletronic?


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

has a power cord yes


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

Blacksunshine420 said:


> has a power cord yes


an alarm clock?


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

keep trien.


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

Blacksunshine420 said:


> keep trien.


a radio?


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Anyone else?


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

side of a monitor


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Oh bless you..


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

I said is it a computer




























, but then thats too broad


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

only thing i could find lying around

View attachment 108561


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

an orange?


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

yup

View attachment 108562


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

I-AM-OSAMA said:


> I said is it a computer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I said not exactly. But that you were close. I figured that would put you a guess away.


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

for ppl who dont have any common sense take the picture and zoom in into a spot u want with ps or paint.

4 pages in 3 hours wow

whos turn?


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

rocker said:


> for ppl who dont have any common sense take the picture and zoom in into a spot u want with ps or paint.
> 
> 4 pages in 3 hours wow
> 
> whos turn?


rays turn i think

he's not here somebody else can go


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

Im here.
here's mine
this is something you use every day, but this is magnified 900 times
View attachment 108563


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

pics? ray

whoa, um, a carpet?


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

no, think of something used in an office


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

I-AM-OSAMA said:


> no, think of something used in an office


napking
mouse pad
fuzz for under desk
tissues
breifcase?

hello ray?


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

napkin and tissues are paper, so Boba got it


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)




----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

your penis? JK, sand?


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

I-AM-OSAMA said:


> your penis? JK, sand?


it's gravel- but from where?


----------



## Canso (Jun 19, 2005)

"stucco" on the side of your house


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

gravel from a fishtank filter?


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

gvmsrayman said:


> no. the name starts with Cocka


its a cockateil


----------



## Canso (Jun 19, 2005)

Boba Fett said:


>


Boba's pic is still in play but here is another


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

is that a snail?


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

I-AM-OSAMA said:


> is that a snail?


you should be banned! friggin moron.

in such bad taste!!!

no good can come of having this disrespectful POS on the site.


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

my pic, it's gravel but not from this planet









canso's pic looks like a part of an octopus or something


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> is that a snail?


you should be banned! friggin moron.

in such bad taste!!!

no good can come of having this disrespectful POS on the site.
[/quote]
banned for asking if it was a snail?


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

I-AM-OSAMA said:


> is that a snail?


you should be banned! friggin moron.

in such bad taste!!!

no good can come of having this disrespectful POS on the site.
[/quote]
banned for asking if it was a snail?






















[/quote]

mmmmmmmmmmmmm................................ my pic







guys


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

:nod: give up? it's preety easy :nod:


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

I-AM-OSAMA said:


> is that a snail?


you should be banned! friggin moron.

in such bad taste!!!

no good can come of having this disrespectful POS on the site.
[/quote]
banned for asking if it was a snail?






















[/quote]

no for your stupid thread that got closed, your contravesial name and avatar. its in very bad taste and it makes me mad everytime i see that SOB's face and here you are portraying yourself as him.

you are sick and need help. people on this site have people close to them that were lost at the hands of that moron in your avatar. im sure they love seeing a reminder of what they lost and who was responsible for losing their loved ones when they sign onto a fish site.

bobba is it a shot of mars?

that gravel would look good in my tank


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> is that a snail?


you should be banned! friggin moron.

in such bad taste!!!

no good can come of having this disrespectful POS on the site.
[/quote]
banned for asking if it was a snail?






















[/quote]

no for your stupid thread that got closed, your contravesial name and avatar. its in very bad taste and it makes me mad everytime i see that SOB's face and here you are portraying yourself as him.

you are sick and need help. people on this site have people close to them that were lost at the hands of that moron in your avatar. im sure they love seeing a reminder of what they lost and who was responsible for losing their loved ones when they sign onto a fish site.

bobba is it a shot of mars?

that gravel would look good in my tank








[/quote]








yup it's mars







, your turn dan


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

ok here


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

IS IT IN SALTWATER?


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

Boba Fett said:


> IS IT IN SALTWATER?


yes


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> IS IT IN SALTWATER?


yes
[/quote]

is it a slawater plant or coral, or in that kind of catagory?


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

plant


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm....... I have no clue maby someone else does


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

it is obviously a leaved plant, but which one

I am clueless as to what it is









do we have to guess the exact kind of saltwater plant?


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

anybody know what the plant is, anybody?


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

com on guys play :nod:


----------



## Canso (Jun 19, 2005)

mine was a snail on the other page.

not sure what yours is piranha guy


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

yay, so I got yours?


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

I-AM-OSAMA said:


> yay, so I got yours?


alright to keep htis alive somebody else can go :nod:


----------



## Canso (Jun 19, 2005)

I hope this one is harder


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

Canso said:


> I hope this one is harder


ummmm........ hmmmmmmmmm.....................

rock, mineral, or animal?


----------



## Canso (Jun 19, 2005)

Boba Fett said:


> I hope this one is harder


ummmm........ hmmmmmmmmm.....................

rock, mineral, or animal?
[/quote]
none of the above


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

looks like either rock or mineral. i'll say rock


----------



## Canso (Jun 19, 2005)

Derived from a plant


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

Canso said:


> Derived from a plant


drug?









ummmmmmm............................................is it a plant if so what family of plants


----------



## Canso (Jun 19, 2005)

boba was close 
some people call it drugs


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

Canso said:


> boba was close
> some people call it drugs


alright, somebody else can go now


----------



## Canso (Jun 19, 2005)

here we go


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

animal or plant? or drug?


----------



## Canso (Jun 19, 2005)

rock


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

granite?

sedimentary or metamorphic?


----------



## Canso (Jun 19, 2005)

i suck at this game
its granite


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

and that guess was out of the air. I just guessed. ok

I figured out what piranha guy dan's pic was. a sea pen
Sea Pen

here's mine
View attachment 108652


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

gvmsrayman said:


> Close Up Game this is just





> oh that was fun
























thats great


----------



## Canso (Jun 19, 2005)

gvrayman said:


> and that guess was out of the air. I just guessed. ok
> 
> I figured out what piranha guy dan's pic was. a sea pen
> Sea Pen
> ...


plant, or mineral?


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

neither.


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

gvrayman said:


> neither.


glass marble?


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

nope


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

gvrayman said:


> nope


microscopic condom for your milimeter peter









JK, um a .................................no clue


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

here's a clue
it is not in your house


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

gvrayman said:


> here's a clue
> it is not in your house


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

Boba Fett said:


> here's a clue
> it is not in your house











[/quote]
I know, you thought it was your dick, jk.
it is not on ground


----------



## Canso (Jun 19, 2005)

an eye of an animal


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

nope. its in the air


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

one of the planets, venus, mars, moon?


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

thats close, but not what's in the picture.


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

gvrayman said:


> thats close, but not what's in the picture.


huh?


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2006)

Moooon.


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

all I'm going to say is that it comes from outer space. not a planet or moon


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

gvrayman said:


> all I'm going to say is that it comes from outer space. not a planet or moon


comet :rasp: , or metor


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

Boba Fett said:


> thats close, but not what's in the picture.


huh?








[/quote]
The picture is not of a planet, but it is in the space category


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

gvrayman said:


> thats close, but not what's in the picture.


huh?








[/quote]
The picture is not of a planet, but it is in the space category
[/quote]

up^^^^^ my other post


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

Boba Fett said:


> all I'm going to say is that it comes from outer space. not a planet or moon


comet :rasp: , or metor
[/quote]
no


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

gvrayman said:


> all I'm going to say is that it comes from outer space. not a planet or moon


comet :rasp: , or metor
[/quote]
no
[/quote]

wtf







- is it a cloud or somting?


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

no. it has to do with outer space
new clue: roswell, New Mexico


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2006)

You Eff Oh.


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

DannyBoy17 said:


> You Eff Oh.


UFO :nod: , you gave it away


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2006)

I will give you guys little peices...


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

DannyBoy17 said:


> I will give you guys little peices...


toronto something, from some team form toronto canada, that's what i know :nod:


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

Symbol/logo for the Blue Jays.


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

part of a flag?


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

yea im pretty sure its the bluejays logo. ESPmike should post a pic


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

we are still waiting for ESPmike's pic. come on


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

gvrayman said:


> we are still waiting for ESPmike's pic. come on


yup more pic :nod:


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

anyone??????


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

Sorry guys forgot about this thread. Heres one:


----------



## jman785 (May 8, 2005)

glass?

windshield?


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Yeah, it does look like a shattered windshield...


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

yup. i guess that was too easy. jman got it.


----------



## jman785 (May 8, 2005)

so i guess its my turn..hold up

well i don't have a photobucket account anymore apparently...so it'll have to wait...skip me


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

jman785 said:


> so i guess its my turn..hold up
> 
> well i don't have a photobucket account anymore apparently...so it'll have to wait...skip me


alright then who's next to post a pic?


----------



## jman785 (May 8, 2005)

lol i guess you are since you asked...cuz I don't have an FTP or anywhere to post pics at right now


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

jman785 said:


> lol i guess you are since you asked...cuz I don't have an FTP or anywhere to post pics at right now


I've done alot, we'll see if anybody else wants to go.


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

View attachment 109547


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

gvrayman said:


> View attachment 109547


firre bellied toad leg


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

yup, you got it :nod:

It turns out that the two toads are gay and hump each other. read about it here Gay Toads


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

gvrayman said:


> yup, you got it :nod:


you can post another one

and also yay, because this is my highest post relied thread, even if 1/2 of them are mine


----------



## ICEMAN330824 (May 30, 2006)

Boba Fett said:


> this one's hard
> View attachment 108547


A coral from a reef?
[/quote]

THE ONE WITH THE SNAKE IS A MUSTANG COBRA! LOL









ICEMAN!


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

View attachment 109576


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

gvrayman said:


> View attachment 109576


fur from a big cat

tiger, lion, liger?<they do exist check ginness book of world recoords they get to 12 feet long soem times


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

nope. it is from neither of those


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

gvrayman said:


> nope. it is from neither of those


is it a painting?


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

feathers of a big bird? An eagle or a hawk maybe?


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

not a painting



ESPMike said:


> feathers of a big bird? An eagle or a hawk maybe?


Hawk, but what kind?


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Red-tailed?


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

red tailed, red hawk, same thing. ChilDawg's turn


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

gvrayman said:


> red tailed, red hawk, same thing. ChilDawg's turn


yup his turn now


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Where would I go to find close ups like that? Boba or Ray, you guys can go...I would need a bit to take such a pic.


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

alright I'll see if i can get a pic up, gim me a sec


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

a very long sec.


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

gvrayman said:


> a very long sec.


yeah you can go instead :rasp:

wow my first 10 page thread rockon


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

anybody else wanna give it a try?


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

View attachment 109696


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

gvrayman said:


> View attachment 109696










?


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

do you know who that is?


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

gvrayman said:


> do you know who that is?


ummm of course.....................................

tiger woods


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

yup. your turn


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

well here's another guy


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

is it an asian guy named Kim?


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

--------RSM-------- said:


> is it an asian guy named Kim?


probably I forgot his name, I just posted a pic, he's the dude who killed all the people in china, he's thayt dictator


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Mao Tse Tung? (LOL, you really should know the answer before you post the question!)


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

I think that would be it.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Ya'll can go...


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

I have posted enough on this thread. someone else can go


----------

